
Full text: Slack offers 'friendly advice' to Microsoft - ctingom
http://www.geekwire.com/2016/full-text-slack-offers-friendly-advice-microsoft-full-page-new-york-times-ad/
======
znpy
I've been using Microsoft stuff (basically many components from the 365 suite,
including outlook) for the last three months, including Outlook.

I must say, I am definitely impressed. I haven't rebooted my work laptop in
nearly three months and it's been working tirelessly since then.

You might not like outlook, but it hasn't let me down.

I am impressed by what Microsoft is achieving.

If Microsoft gets pricing right and offers free tier and bot/api, slack is
going to have a relly hard time...

------
RichardHeart
It's usually unwise to give your competitor free press at your own expense,
especially when you're the market leader. In the this vs that space, the
underdog has the advantage.

